# hi kind of new..is this a boer???



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there I'm kind of new to this goat stuff but I seen this big guy for sell down the street from my house and I bought him for $160 buks..but now I just want to know what kind of goat is he??? Lol and was it a good buy?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I am thinking he is a Kiko.. Boers horns don't grow out and twist as far as I know..


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

My guess is Kiko/Boer Cross. The horns are certainly Kiko, but the roman nose is Boer.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Glockowner said:


> My guess is Kiko/Boer Cross. The horns are certainly Kiko, but the roman nose is Boer.


Probably right, Kikos don't have that profile. But the horns are fabulous, probably a cross. The owner would know. One of the first things to do when you want a goat is- do your homework. Then once you buy, ask to see everything. Registration papers (if any), vaccine records, worming records, date of birth, breed, mother, father, etc. Sorry if I got carried away.:doh: I agree with Glockowner, probably a Kiko/Boer cross.


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

With those horns he looks like a Kiko. Nice meat breed


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

He is nice and heavily boned. Like his horns, we have a Boer-cross wether with the same horns. They are nice looking but a pain because it is difficult to get the harness on with his curled back horns.
Nice looking buck.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what he is, but you stole him for $160. He is cool.

Savanna's look sort of like that too.
http://www.ironstarranch.com/savanna-goats.html


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like a full blood savanna and nice one at that. Dale Coody has a herd of them here.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, he looks like a Savannah to me, too. He is Amazing! Definitely the best Savannah I have seen. He was a good buy!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's a whole lot prettier than kikos here! I say Savanna as well but he very well could be a kiko/boer cross.


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the info I'm in love with this guy I named him BIG JOHN I just finished up making a nice goat pin about $1500 Bucks my wife isnt to happy. But hay its my new hobby. I'm hoping to get some nice kids off of him. I will take better pictures this weekend for you guys.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You will for sure! He's gorgeous  He is definitely very meaty, but his price says that he is probably a crossbred. I would say Savanna/Boer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, Savanna


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I would guess a Boki of some sort also. I thought the Savanna goats had horns like the Boers, since the Boers figure so heavily in their origins. 

Whatever he is...he is GORGEOUS! And what a price! Holy Cow! You are off to a wonderful start on your new hobby!


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

He defiantly has some boer in him Omgosh amazing buy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I say Savanna...and wow he is one handsome dude!!!..a steal indeed....

I would add he will improve your hobbie ten fold...very well kept too...nice you dont have to first build him up


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great comments after reading all of them I'm even more excited of my new hobby.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! Just wow! He looks amazing!... And those horns are astonishing! He was a steal for $160. He is so meaty and full! I sure hope he isn't a trouble maker, that's the only way I'd sell a buck like that for that price. I'm not familiar with Savannas or Kikos so I can't help you with that, but I can drool over him and tell you how jealous I am of you! You'll have a wonderful time with goats and they'll change your world. The Goat Spot is an amazing website full of knowledgeable people that have been dealing with goats for many years, they always have the answers your looking for. So welcome to TGS and congrats on that amazing buck! I can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments..


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Id guess Savanna/Boer! Very Healthy looking Buck you have there! Since your new to goats..>> PLEASE DO YOURSELF A FAVOR, AND STUDY UP ON BUCKS When They go into "RUT"! Please be careful with that BIG BOY! DONT EVER LOSE RESPECT FOR HIM! 
CONGRATS!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yeah! Rut!!! Make sure he knows who's boss.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

fd123 said:


> Id guess Savanna/Boer! Very Healthy looking Buck you have there! Since your new to goats..>> PLEASE DO YOURSELF A FAVOR, AND STUDY UP ON BUCKS When They go into "RUT"! Please be careful with that BIG BOY! DONT EVER LOSE RESPECT FOR HIM!
> CONGRATS!!


Sound advice.


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

What kind of diet would u recommend guys rt now I got him on alfalfa. Should I also do some kind of grains??? Corn husks?? My kids love feeding him carrots


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

bullyboars said:


> What kind of diet would u recommend guys rt now I got him on alfalfa. Should I also do some kind of grains??? Corn husks?? My kids love feeding him carrots


I would have him on pasture/browse. If not then hay. Since you are giving him alfalfa that is all he really needs. That and loose minerals. Make sure the loose minerals has AC(ammonium chloride(sp?)). You could also add a little to his water or give him a cup of grain a day with AC or sprinkle the grain with AC. You don't want him to UC.


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments!


----------

